# Router lift, worthwhile???



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I see everyone talking about either buying or making a router lift and I guess maybe i have not used my table enough but I don't see the benefit. 
Can someone please enlighten me about them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

scribble79 said:


> I see everyone talking about either buying or making a router lift and I guess maybe i have not used my table enough but I don't see the benefit.
> Can someone please enlighten me about them.


I have this JessEm...
CS is over the top...
there is no comparison...
JessEm Mast-R-Lift II Router Lift - Wood Router Reviews

.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It more depends on whether the router needs it or not...meaning, if the router already has an easy way to adjust height, no interest is likely...or, a person may want/need above-the-table height adjustment and their current configuration only provides below the table adjustment...

My Bosch and Ridgid routers have removable bases so I could use a third party or DIY lift but they are both easy to use as is. My Triton has it's own lift mechanism...below the table but I like it as is. Newer models have above the table adjustment...

Some lifts offer a finer adjustment capability (as opposed to coarse adjustment)...

Others may find it difficult to use their router's below table adjustment (physical ailment) and may need the ease of above the table adjustment.

So, yeah...not everybody wants a third party lift or can derive benefit from one.

(ta r'each his r'own)...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Like Nick says, it depends on a lot of things. A lot of the new routers have an above table adjustment and since that is the biggest reason to own a lift it makes spending the 3-$400 for one a lot harder to justify. I don't have a lift and only recently bought a router that can be adjusted from the bottom. I've been using a big plunge but I don't bother locking my plates in my tables, I just let gravity hold them down as quite a few others do. That way I can lift the router out to change bits or make major adjustments so once again that negates the need for a lift. It also isn't very often that bits need to be precisely set, usually only rail and stile sets, locking mitre bits, T & G sets, and maybe one or two others so reaching under the table to fine tune when that happens isn't a big deal to me.

Lots of guys on the forum do have lifts and like them although we've seen a few issues with slippage and some getting hard to move but I assume that is repairable. You'll have to weigh the pros and cons and decide for yourself. It's not something you absolutely have to have but it could make routing more fun for you.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I had a lift (Rockler) for my 1617 below table, but it drifted on height, so I sold it. Replaced it with a Triton TRA001 which has a built in above table crank, so the lift is built in. It is really nice to be able to adjust height without having to bend over. Remember that the 1617 has a fine height adjustment, but the coarse adjustment means un-clamping the mounting cam lock, sliding the motor up or down, and holding it in place to close the clamp. If you have old hands, the twisting and pushing up at odd anbles, this isn't much fun. I think it is also much easier to have a lift to crank the bit up/down to fit the positioning jig. 

A dedicated lift as well as the Triton allows you to change height the full range of height adjustment, including putting the collet above the table for easier bit changes. Harry Sinclair was the member who convinced me to get a Triton, confirmed by watching the Marc Sommerfeld videos.

I know that some members leave their mounting plate loose and just lift the whole thing out to change bits. A few people may be using the Bosch fixed base as a lift, using a Bosch key to adjust height (withing limited ranges), but this key is really just an extension of the fine height adjustment below the table.

With the Triton, you still have to reach below the table to hold the shaft lock in and to set the safety interlock, but neither of these require any force to speak of. I use Sommerfeld matched bit sets so changing bits is really easy, particularly since I got a twist lock insert mounting plate. 

If you are happy with another method of height adjustment, no need to change. But once you use a lift, my bet is that you are unlikely to go back.

BTW, Sommerfeld makes a star shaped jig for setting bit height for a number of their specialty bits (yellow). They also make the Easy Set jigs for select Freud bits. (red) Either is just $30 on Amazon and well worth it.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the Incra version of the PRL-V2, and I keep a Bosch 1617 in it. It is great. The precision the lift allows is great, and bit changes go very quickly. Yes it was expensive, but it has proven time and time again that it is worth it.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Have the PRL-V2 as well in my table, sporting the big Milwaukee 3 1/2. Absolutely love it. Wouldn't go back to not having a lift. They are not for everyone. Some like em, some love em and some don't, for any number of reasons. I always get the biggest kick out of those who attempt to make ya feel like there is something wrong with you when you do have a preference one way or the other.


----------



## scribble79 (May 10, 2014)

I was more just curious as a coworker who also is a woodworker was discussing them and he said he saw no reason for them. He runs a PC router and I run a dewalt 618


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

scribble79 said:


> I was more just curious as a coworker who also is a woodworker was discussing them and he said he saw no reason for them. He runs a PC router and I run a dewalt 618


Well, maybe it's just that he sees no reason for them. As for me, I have no need for one what with the work I do with my router. My routers are mounted in homemade plates, that fit into my homemade router table. If I need to adjust bit height, or change a bit, I just pop the plate out, do whatever, and pop it back in, usually in less then two minutes. So, a router lift would be wasted on me. If I did want one, for whatever reason, I'd most likely make one. However, I can see that they would be useful for some people, other people just want one, just not me. Now if I had a production shop, then I am pretty darn sure I 'would' have one in every router table I had. Your money, if you want one, and can afford one, get one.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Do you need one? The answer is no. We are all making things either with one or without one so that answer is obvious. Like Theo said, if you were using one for production and doing lots of setups it would probably pay for itself. For a hobbyist it boils down to whether it would make woodworking more fun.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

One of the first WW tools I purchased was a Bosch 1617 EVSPK, and the fixed base functions well as its own lift while leaving the plunge base free for handheld work. So...for several years I didn't see the need (or feel the want) for a lift. Then, at Amazon's warehouse sale before Prime day (June or July this year)--I saw the Incra version of the Jessem Mast-R-Lift II for an excellent price and took the bait. Had to file a few tiny burrs off an edge of the plate, otherwise perfect.

After a few small projects--i'm hooked. Just did the lids and bottoms for the two boxes in the attached photo last weekend. Stock is 3/8" thick, and the lids/bottoms have 1/8" deep rabbets all around to accept the boxes leaving a 1/4" lip. When it was time to round the edges, a 1/4" round over bit on the flat sides to about half way all the way around. Then 2 rotations of the elevation to raise the bit 1/8" and cut the other side--no measuring, no test cut, no cutting extra stock to test (and waste), just raise and lock. Bit changes are a snap as well--helped in part by the Magna Lock inserts. 

No lash in the system either--very well made. Did I NEED it? No. Did I WANT it? Not really at the time. Would I part with it?? NEVER. Didn't see myself ever having one, but i'm sure glad I got it. Wouldn't have bought the first one at retail--but would be willing to buy another at retail (and i'm cheap). We each have choices to make in how to work and what to work with, so there is no right or wrong answer that applies to everyone--but i'm glad I went to the dark side!!
earl


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I made my own table because I wanted to. I also made my own lift, because I wanted to.
a few pieces of scrap wood, and length of threaded stud and a nut.
looks appalling, works brilliantly. just a swing handle on the front of the table, any height adjustment in seconds.

But no, I didnt NEED it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

scribble79 said:


> I see everyone talking about either buying or making a router lift and I guess maybe i have not used my table enough but I don't see the benefit.
> Can someone please enlighten me about them.


Chris, this is another one of those "personal choice" things... I don't use a lift, haven't seen the need for one. I've not used one... perhaps if I did I might change my mind. 

The router I use, milwaukee 5625-20, has above table adjustment which has been enough of a "lift" for my needs. 

Again, MY choice, certainly not the ONLY choice.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Even a hobbyist can reap the bennies of a lift. Toys for your kids, gran kids, whatever the object is. if and when you begin making a particular toy/object again and had the prescience of mind to record all the measurements they can be reused to cut labor time.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

scribble79 said:


> I was more just curious as a coworker who also is a woodworker was discussing them and he said he saw no reason for them. He runs a PC router and I run a dewalt 618
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If a person sees no need for a lift, they are right. Like Nick ssys, it's a matter of needs and likes. I am in the Jessem and Incra club and wouldn't want to be without the convenience and accuracy of such a tool.

Don't waste your money that you don't have a need or a want for.

Jerry


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghidrah said:


> Even a hobbyist can reap the bennies of a lift. Toys for your kids, gran kids, whatever the object is. if and when you begin making a particular toy/object again and had the prescience of mind to record all the measurements they can be reused to cut labor time.


Except for me. The bearing on my 1/2" bit is about 3/4" up, I use 1/2" plywood for almost everything, and when I design something it is designed around those two facts. I am very precise in making my masters, which wind up 1" thick. Then years later I can lay a master down, draw around it, rough cut the piece out, tack the master down, and rout out a precise piece. I've done it this ways for years and years, it's served me very well, and I don't plan on changing this method. My Avatar? Done years ago. Routed out with a 1/2" bit, and I could go out today, use the same master, rout one out, and they would match perfectly. Except for the fact that I tossed that master and made an upgraded version. LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, using a lift is strictly a personal choice. A lift does make life easier if your router motor has to be turned in the base to make height adjustments. Many people prefer using a lift for a multitude of reasons. Just keep in mind that a lift is not more accurate than other methods; that said some people find it easier to make an accurate setting with a lift.

All the tool companies loan me their products to try out; you can't really assist members on a product unless you have hands on experience. General International was kind enough to loan me their top of the line deluxe cast iron table and an Excalibur lift. I feel that the Excalibur lift is the best choice available for those who prefer using a lift and Roland Johnson from Fine Woodworking Magazine agrees.

I was very happy to get the table and lift out of my shop. I prefer the "Keep it simple" methods taught by Bob and Rick Rosendahl from The Router Workshop TV series that was on PBS for 14 seasons.

Decisions, decisions... only you can decide what is easiest for you.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Joat,
I sort of do the same thing minus the masters bit, I recently spent an afternoon corralling all my templates, 1/4 and 1/2". Then drilled holes through them so I could run line through them to ensure they remained as a group. Now 1 whole shelf in the storage room is. I have so many different templates that I often combine from many different projects. If I kept masters I'd have no room to move.


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

After years of procrastinating I bought the Jessem table and lift with a Bosch 1617. It is easy to operate and makes router activities much easier. Height adjustment is a breeze and I can take multiple depth passes with the fence set in place. This was the major reason I bought it actually. Simply unlock the setting and crank up the bit. Fence remains fixed in place. Can't do that with set-ups that require removal of the router for depth re-sets.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ghidrah said:


> Joat,
> I sort of do the same thing minus the masters bit, I recently spent an afternoon corralling all my templates, 1/4 and 1/2". Then drilled holes through them so I could run line through them to ensure they remained as a group. Now 1 whole shelf in the storage room is. I have so many different templates that I often combine from many different projects. If I kept masters I'd have no room to move.


What you call templates, I call masters. And all of mine are 1" thick (two layers of 1/2" plywood). I tried 1/4" and 1/2", but didn't like either, much prefer 1" because among other things it gives a much better (safer) grip, and bit height is less critical. Most of mine have hollow centers, hey, I make a variety of banks, so no problem putting a cord thru them, in fact that is what I am going to start doing, loop a cord thru, then hang the whole thing on the wall. And the pieces that are not hollow, such as my router plates, and bank sides, I just drill a 1" hole thru them, before used to hang them on a nail, now they'll get cord and be hung. Wish I'd thought of using cord years ago, instead of last night.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

About 70% of my templates are for inlay work


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Mike said:


> Chris, using a lift is strictly a personal choice. A lift does make life easier if your router motor has to be turned in the base to make height adjustments. Many people prefer using a lift for a multitude of reasons. Just keep in mind that a lift is not more accurate than other methods; that said some people find it easier to make an accurate setting with a lift.
> 
> All the tool companies loan me their products to try out; you can't really assist members on a product unless you have hands on experience. General International was kind enough to loan me their top of the line deluxe cast iron table and an Excalibur lift. I feel that the Excalibur lift is the best choice available for those who prefer using a lift and Roland Johnson from Fine Woodworking Magazine agrees.
> 
> ...


I used to watch that show. I think remember they used to have stuff for sale but when I looked recently it was just videos. ive thought about trying to make something like i remember him using. good stuff


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It was their son/grandson Mark that started this forum. They did close the Oak Park store some time back.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> It was their son/grandson Mark that started this forum. They did close the Oak Park store some time back.


chuck do you know what the dovetail jig was made of? its a shame that stuff isn't available anymore


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I don’t but some of the other members might.


----------



## twmv86 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I don’t but some of the other members might.


my first thought was poly bicarbonate but that's clear. im thinking polypropylene. it was polysomething I think


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Well I just started doing some woodworking and I didn't have a lot of money, I gota used bosch router table and then a used Bosch 1617 EVSPK set. but I did not want to remove the fixed base from under the table so I got the Bosch RA1165 Under-Table Router Base with Above-Table Hex Key on Amazon.ca for $69.95 and I like it very much.
I like the above table adjusting using the supplied allen key. That way I just remove the router from under the table and use the base of my choice.
Stuart


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

pusserboy said:


> Well I just started doing some woodworking and I didn't have a lot of money, I gota used bosch router table and then a used Bosch 1617 EVSPK set. but I did not want to remove the fixed base from under the table so I got the Bosch RA1165 Under-Table Router Base with Above-Table Hex Key on Amazon.ca for $69.95 and I like it very much.
> I like the above table adjusting using the supplied allen key. That way I just remove the router from under the table and use the base of my choice.
> Stuart


Nice solution. :yes4: 
The picture below shows the fixed base and the one you're describing with the key.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

I thought I needed one for one particular job I worked on. If you release the lock on my PC router, it unscrews downward faster than a nitro funny car. 
I needed extreme adjustability/accuracy for a one time project. I needed to adjust the router in increments the thickness of a piece of paper or less to creep up on a thickness for a laminate floor repair.
I decided whay pay $300 for a commercial lift when you can make one for _way less_ than $250. 
Now that I have it, I can use it just like anyone else uses a router, or if I need more accuracy I have it.
I'd say for most uses, probably not a big necessity, especially if you have a router that's easily adjusted while under the table.
I needed my setup to be portable, so removing my lift and router out of the table top makes transporting it and setting it up easy.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

twmv86 said:


> my first thought was poly bicarbonate but that's clear. im thinking polypropylene. it was polysomething I think


If I were going to guess I’d say maybe UHMW polyethylene. Seems to me the pictures I saw of their jigs was white plastic so that would be the right colour. 

As for lifts, I’m one of the group that uses a plunger with above table adjustability. I like being able to lift router and plate out when I change bits. My Hitachi V2 has a 14mm nut on the end of the adjustment rod. I use a mechanics speeder wrench with a 14 mm socket on it. The wrench allows really fast and fairly accurate adjustment as it’s easy to judge how much the offset handle is being rotated. That setup would also work with a socket that has an Allen key in for the Bosch setup.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Appears that the jigs were made out of HDPE (High-density polyethylene)

https://www.routerforums.com/88355-post2.html


----------



## Edgar1985 (Nov 5, 2018)

hm......


----------

